
HTML5 color palette tool - iamben
http://color.hailpixel.com/
======
jakejake
This is great - saved to my bookmark bar. One suggestion, add a save feature
which creates a shortlink so people can share pre-made swatches.

~~~
jamesbritt
What's the value of a short link? One of the best parts of this is that if you
can read the URL you can get the color hex values.

Send someone the URL and they don't even need to open the link to start using
the color values.

~~~
jakejake
Aha, when I first posted my comment a few days ago the site didn't seem to
have that feature of putting the hex colors in the URL. It's perfect now, you
can share links. Exactly what I wanted!

------
k2xl
Devin (hailpixel) was my TA for one of my classes at Georgia Tech. He has some
other really cool stuff on the labs portion of his website
<http://lab.hailpixel.com/>

~~~
prezjordan
His personal website [0] is delightful.

[0]: <http://hailpixel.com/>

------
sesteel
Nice idea, but the back button does not work correctly. It adds columns to the
display. I am using Firefox 18.0.1 on Ubuntu 12.10.

~~~
yuchi
That's simply because the developer included the sharp symbol in the hash :)

------
iamben
Can I just reiterate, I didn't make this, this isn't a Show HN - just thought
it was great and posted it here. Looking at the site, it looks like
<http://twitter.com/hailpixel> is responsible - best direct questions and
comments at him :-)

------
marizmelo
I don't know who copied who: <http://color.aurlien.net/>

~~~
eksith
That's like saying Goodfellas was copied from Godfather II. Yeah, they both
had De Niro and kinda dealt with the same themes, but they're totally
different.

I like the hailpixel version much better.

~~~
marizmelo
haha, good point. Anyway I just remembered this one as soon as I saw
hailpixel. I like hailpixel too, here some thoughts about it: \- copy code to
clipboard \- edit previous selected colors

------
emehrkay
This is damn cool. Im just curious as to why the developer, and a lot of
developers, dont fully utilize css to handle positioning? Example, when the
window resizes, some JS runs. If the colors' containers were percentage-based,
the percentage would only need to change when one is added or removed, not
when the window is resized. It makes me feel like people dont fully understand
how to make certain layouts work without JS (I'm sure this dev does).

~~~
hailpixel
That is a much smarter way of doing it! This was a weekend hack that I threw
together. If I readdress the app, I'll probably rewrite the layout to work
that way. Thanks for the suggestion!

~~~
emehrkay
I try to approach layout with css being "~free" and JS having a substantially
higher cost. Not saying that I dont use JS to assist in laying things out, I
just look for a css-first solution

------
baby
This is just amazing. I'm going to use this next time I have to design an app.
I've always used photoshop to choose what colors I should use in a project and
I always end up playing with it for hours, not because I like it, but because
I can never find the right colors. With your tool I instantly see what I need!

------
jack-r-abbit
Cool idea. I really love to concept for being able to pick various colors and
see how they work together. One nice feature would be to be able to adjust a
color once it has been added to the palette so you can further refine your
selections without adding new ones and removing the old ones. But that is a
minor thing.

I am getting a scroll bar that doesn't seem necessary. And it acts in a
nonsensical manner. When scrolled all the way up, the upper left corner is
#000000 and the lower right corner is #FCFCFC. If I scroll all the way down,
my lower right corner gets to #FFFAFB and never reaches #FFFFFF. Plus, while
scrolled all the way down, the top left is still #000000.

~~~
marco-fiset
The scrollbar is used for saturation, click the question mark on the bottom
left to see the instructions.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I guess I just don't understand why I can't get to #FFFFFF. Or even close to
it unless I scroll.

------
killerpopiller
I usual use <http://colorschemedesigner.com/> with its color circle and
matching color sugestions

------
ck2
It's not meant for this but a nice side effect is it sure helps calm me down
to find a nice color and stare at it for a bit.

------
skimmas
This just great. This would would be great to the ColourLovers gang :P

Please implement a click on old colours for further ajustments.

------
chucknelson
Pretty cool, but just made me remember the king: <http://0to255.com/>

------
PavlovsCat
How about always using the whole screen for color selection, instead of the
area of the currently selected color? This way a certain color will always be
in the same spot on the screen, regardless of how many colors you created, and
you can make several variations of a color more easily.

------
leeoniya
cool concept, but not as useful as <https://kuler.adobe.com/> (unfortunately
needs flash)

~~~
Peroni
With the greatest respect, _unfortunately needs flash_ negates the 'not as
useful as...' comment.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
So true, that's why I use Adobe Color Lava and Palettes Pro on my iPad. [1]
[2]

This site is very convenient though, I'll definitely be using it.

[1] <http://www.photoshop.com/products/mobile/colorlava>

[2] <http://www.maddysoft.com/iphone/products.php#palettes>

~~~
Nagyman
True? We've gone from requiring a browser plugin to requiring an iOS tablet in
your examples? leeoniya is correct, this is not as useful as Kuler, despite
being an interesting concept. Requiring particular software (Flash, iOS,
Windows, HTML5, etc) does not make a tool less useful; perhaps less accessible
to some. I'll wager that even this experiment doesn't work on all browsers
like Kuler does.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_"We've gone from requiring a browser plugin to requiring an iOS tablet in
your examples?"_

iOS is one of the major platforms that has no Flash support. That's why I
listed alternatives to Kuler for iOS. I wasn't suggesting you should get a
tablet just to create color palettes.

 _"I'll wager that even this experiment doesn't work on all browsers like
Kuler does."_

Kuler doesn't, that's the problem. It requires the Flash plugin, which isn't
available for all browsers (let's not even discuss performance, stability or
security).

------
grannyg00se
After I clicked, new columns were continually added as fast as my browser
could render them. Blackberry 9900

------
dntrkv
It would be cool if you added functionality so you could rearrange the
columns.

------
vbl
Neat. How do I add grays?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Scrolling changes the saturation. Scroll all the way up to get grayscales.

------
seleucia
Is there anyone who find the white colour place?

------
tiagok
hi ! i am a designer .. and i really really appreciate it ! very useful ! (and
better than the other tools i know !! : )

------
littledot5566
Really cool stuff! Thanks for sharing.

------
litmus
Love it, any code license info?

------
fnbaptiste
this is f'n awesome

------
notok22
this is so damn cool!

------
brianzelip
very beautiful

